

Did YC pay our site a visit? - mschonfeld

We recently submitted our application to the Summer cycle of YC. The next day, our analytics showed a visit to our site from San Francisco, CA (IP: 67.180.79.10). Since we only launched our beta site the same day, and have yet to advertise it anywhere, we were thinking: Could it be YC?<p>Did anyone else get a visit from the same IP?
======
nickfos
If you read the general guideline about using hacker news, it says that if you
want to ask a question about YC you have to email them and not post here.

Besides it is not very polite to post an IP, either it is from YC or not.

~~~
mschonfeld
I guess I wasn't aware of any etiquette about not posting IP addresses. No
harm meant... Is there a way to actually edit, or delete a post for that
matter?

------
JonathanWCurd
If they did, that would be due diligence on their part and expected. Best of
luck to you either way.

------
ryanto
might want to remove that ip, regardless of if it is yc or not.

